# lake acworth.



## bassboy1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Lake acworth is an elec only lake, that spills over into allatoona, where I usually fish. It hasn't been taken over by spots, so it has some large bucketmouths. It has LOTs of weeds around the edges, but absolutely NO cover deeper than 4 or so feet. So, being our first time there, spent most of the morning looking for deep cover/structure, but there was none of any sort. We then went into a shady cove and I pulled this one in. In the future, we are gonna work only shallow water, as there is no deep cover.





Not great on size, but I never have thrown a topwater before, so this was a confidence booster for sure. BTW, that is a lucky craft sammy.


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2007)

Is that a LC sammy lure?

Nice fish! 

Try throwing senkos right in the middle! We get them there when we fish no structure ponds ourselves.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Jim said:


> Is that a LC sammy lure?
> 
> Nice fish!
> 
> Try throwing senkos right in the middle! We get them there when we fish no structure ponds ourselves.


Yes that is a Lucky Craft sammy. Doesn't give me much room to improve if I start out with the best now does it?  
When you say throw a senko right in the middle, do you mean the middle of the weeds, or the middle of the lake? We were all over that lake with the sonar, and saw NOTHING. No cover, no structure, no fish. Nothing. We go through a school where they were nabbing something off the surface 4 or 5 at a time, and this lasted a whopping 20 minutes. That is rare around here. The key with that is to be a fast cast, and practically hit the head of one that just grabbed something, so he sees it before he goes down deep. My problem was that I wasn't a fast enough cast. Throwing a senko in the middle of that school mighta been the ticket. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2007)

LOL! I mean right in the middle of the lake!


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice fish! Keep throwing those topwaters, you can cover a lot of water and the hits are awesome!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice catch, still searching for my first topwater LM myself


----------

